# Guy catches girl cheating on him, posts In on Facebook and Reddit.



## Hideki (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.dailydot.com/lifestyle/facebook-infidelity-humiliation/?fb=dd

Is this fair or foul?


----------



## DNightingale (Oct 12, 2014)

He's certainly entitled to be very angry.

But dealing with that situation by making that sort of public post just shows a lot of immaturity and lack of self respect. An adult, mature person deals with his or her private issues, well, privately. If you need support or venting then you tell family or friends, now he has made it even worse to himself by exposing his embarrassing situation for the whole world to see.


----------



## MythPHX (Aug 12, 2014)

**** her. Don't feel bad about it at all. I have zero tolerance to people who would cheat on their partners and hurt them like that. There's no talking it out, for me it's over right there and then. Might not be fair, but i don't feel bad for either person in the picture at all.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

It's not the way that I would handle the situation. But saying that, I have no sympathy for cheats.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Would I have posted it on FB? Probably not. That said, this is a case of "comes around goes around" if you ask me.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Betrayal is bad, but so is the guy unnecessarily involving strangers in their private lives.

My verdict: They both deserve a good spanking. Trousers down. Open palms only.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Serves her right. 

She made her bed, and now she's lying in it.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Betrayal is bad, but so is unnecessarily involving strangers.
> 
> My verdict: They both deserve a good spanking.


I'll get my whip ready :whip


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

DNightingale said:


> He's certainly entitled to be very angry.
> 
> But dealing with that situation by making that sort of public post just shows a lot of immaturity and lack of self respect. An adult, mature person deals with his or her private issues, well, privately. If you need support or venting then you tell family or friends, now he has made it even worse to himself by exposing his embarrassing situation for the whole world to see.


 I agree.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

***** deserved it. even that is not enough punishment because everything is covered up with blankets.

In ancient times, people got stoned for cheating on each other.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Sucker for anything acoustic...


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

right move to make. didn't we have an MMA fighter named war machine who just went to prison for kicking her cheating girlfriend boytoys ***. Hold these girls/guys accountable for there actions.. its the better out instead of trying to fight and getting thrown in jail


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Seems dumb. If someone cheats on you, then just move on.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Ouch. I hope he's ok.

Is it "fair"? Well, yeah.... What he's feeling is probably traumatic. The girl and roommate are likely only dealing with a bit of shame. With that being said, "fair" isn't always right. The right thing to do would have been to forgive her and move on, but... it's hard out here.


----------



## Brasco (Oct 13, 2014)

I lived in Germany for 5 years and I remember one of my German neighbors telling me about one of their traditions. For one of their holidays (can't remember which one), people in the neighborhood would draw lines on the ground with chalk to connect two cheating spouses. Apparently they would draw these lines at night. If you woke up the next morning and there was a line from your doorstep, to the house across the street, chances are the two spouses were having extra marital affairs.

I just tried looking it up and couldn't come up with any quick results. It may have just been something native to the town that I lived in. Point is, I think people have been called out for a long time and this is just a new twist on it with huge visibility due to technology. I don't blame the poster. I've been cheated on before and it's the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

foul. if someone cheated on me, i wouldn't want to involve the whole world in our private life, i wouldn't involve anyone either way. If you ever did love that person, you wouldn't want to hurt them that bad. Reminds me of Justin Timberlake, we get she was a *****, although in his case he made art  lmao.

Maybe let them feel a sense of being wrong for hurting you.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

she "deserved" it??? Who exactly is anyone else to be judge, jury and executioner?? Who is to say what a person deserves as "punishment" for cheating. A public stoning?? I mean seriously this is between HIM and the GIRL. Not Him, the girl, and the f***ing internet!!

I think it's low, disgusting, classless and ignorant to try to ruin someone's life because they cheated on you. Dump the girl and MOVE ON.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

FOUL
If he posted that with intent to inflict harm, that's called libel and it's illegal.


----------



## Brasco (Oct 13, 2014)

peachypeach said:


> Maybe let them feel a sense of being wrong for hurting you.


I'd wager that she's feeling that now.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I think the guy made a judgement call in the face of someone doing him wrong. I thought this was accepted behavior by most people.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

People are sick. Thats a young girl who's half naked body is exposed to the public including her family. The guy can be mad at her, hate her, yell at her, but posting those pics on the internet is b.s.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

brooke_brigham said:


> People are sick. Thats a young girl who's half naked body is exposed to the public including her family. The guy can be mad at her, hate her, yell at her, but posting those pics on the internet is b.s.


this world is not private as we think it is, just wanted to let you know. :yes haha i HAD to say that.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

:b


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)

I wouldn't do this as it's both humiliating for the girl's family and, as millennium said, illegal (pretty sure anyway), but she's not getting any sympathy from me.


----------



## adelaidia (Oct 17, 2014)

Could have used without the gendered slurs but I probably would've done something similar tbh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

brooke_brigham said:


> People are sick. Thats a young girl who's half naked body is exposed to the public including her family. The guy can be mad at her, hate her, yell at her, but posting those pics on the internet is b.s.


I would actually say he was sick...and probably still is. Unless you've walked into a room, turned on a light, and saw your partner naked in bed with someone else, it's hard to understand what that would do to somebodies brain.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> FOUL
> If he posted that with intent to inflict harm, that's called libel and it's illegal.


It's only libel if it's a lie.

I say they deserved it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ChrisPCD said:


> It's only libel if it's a lie.
> 
> I say they deserved it.


 He was in the wrong....Fakebook could be sued.
She's an adulteress; he can move on.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

brooke_brigham said:


> People are sick. Thats a young girl who's half naked body is exposed to the public including her family. The guy can be mad at her, hate her, yell at her, but posting those pics on the internet is b.s.


+1 :yes I hope there's some law that can be used to take it down and punish him.


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> He was in the wrong....Fakebook could be sued.
> She's an adulteress; he can move on.


Facebook can be sued for what?

But that's true, they both were in the wrong so 'even steven'?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ChrisPCD said:


> Facebook can be sued for what?
> 
> But that's true, they both were in the wrong so 'even steven'?


 Two wrongs don't make a right.

The guy should have taken the high road and moved on. 
Getting away from the adultress is the best thing he could do.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Why should i care?/whats the big deal?/stupid people are stupid.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

brooke_brigham said:


> People are sick. Thats a young girl who's half naked body is exposed to the public including her family. The guy can be mad at her, hate her, yell at her, but posting those pics on the internet is b.s.


+1


----------



## ChrisPCD (May 19, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Two wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> The guy should have taken the high road and moved on.
> Getting away from the adultress is the best thing he could do.


Nah, two wrongs don't make a 'right', they make a 'lesson'.

Why should the guy have taken the high road? He got away from the adulteress, alright, and left a shoe print on her butt. It doesn't undo the hurt done.. but for a lot of people, and I'll bet for him too, 'leaving a mark' helped with the healing process.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Well they weren't married so what's the big deal if she cheated? On the other hand the vast majority of SAS is of the opinion that mental/emotional pain is worse than physical pain...
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...hink-is-worse-physical-pain-or-mental-190827/

Worse may be stretching it but I do believe science backs up the idea that emotional pain is equal to physical pain. Funny how causing someone physical pain can land you in jail but emotional pain the victim is supposed to just let it go.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a terrible way to bully her. He deserves to end up at the bottom of that bridge.

edit: Man, people on Facebook don't know how to spell.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

brooke_brigham said:


> People are sick. Thats a young girl who's half naked body is exposed to the public including her family. The guy can be mad at her, hate her, yell at her, but posting those pics on the internet is b.s.


:yes There are perverts who are going to like seeing her sweet sexy young taut fine *** body on display. BRB


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

> "But I'm not that mad at him," he says. "Guys will be guys it ain't his cult [sic] it's all her."


Tch I don't have enough sympathy to spare on him now. I'm not saying he deserved to get cheated on because no one does... But at least he sounds like a complete idiot.

Not to mention, his logic is all over the place. The guy did nothing wrong because 'guys will be guys', but it was still time to threaten the guy enough to call the police and then boast about it on Facebook? Lol this guy..

Basically, my opinion is that none of these people should breed. Then we should be OK.


----------



## seagarfy (May 6, 2014)

This is pathetic. Team nobody.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

No, you shouldn't do that.

But people do it all the time. Why is this particular case important at all?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

That was weak of him. *A cry for attention.* He should've tried to "be the better man" instead. Right when he saw his GF in bed with her roommate, he should have kept his composure and calmly said "_You and I are done. Come pickup the stuff you left at my place, and then I don't wanna see you again._"


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

She will probably enjoy the attention


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

She's hot. He should have just forgiven her, but no more male roommates.


----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

There's no naughty bits on show so it's not proper nudity. 

The only thing that's shameful about this photo is that the girl is cheating and I don't know why the dude would keep it a secret. No laws broken here.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Cheating is wrong, but he's more wrong for posting it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Trousers down. Open palms only.


You wouldn't happen to be free around 11, would you? Because I've been such a bad boy.

But seriously, **** everyone involved in this.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

be honest how many people have actually been cheated on and know what it feels like? It's a huge feeling of betrayal and then for her to do it in his own place? Get him and get her.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm sorry she cheated on him but he's an A-hole for posting that on the internet. He's not any better than she is.

Facebook drama... :no What a shame.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

PainisLove said:


> be honest how many people have actually been cheated on and know what it feels like? It's a huge feeling of betrayal and then for her to do it in his own place? Get him and get her.


I've been cheated on in my very first relationship.

I acted like an angry douchebag when I heard the news. I got into these insanely long, bitter arguments with my gal, talked about it around me. People were telling me I was right for being mad, and that my GF really was a horrible person... but that didn't make me feel better one bit.

Better off getting over it as soon as possible, and minimizing the drama. When someone's affecting you to the point where you lose your sh*t and the only thing you can think of is revenge, you're being weak. Strong people minimize the effect others have on them. Emotional detachment is synonymous of strength.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Foul. But I wouldn't say he's a bad person. He just acted very dramatically.. but then who wouldn't? Maybe not to that extent, but everyone is different. I don't even know if the story is real. Who takes the time to take pictures? I'd be too busy whooping ***.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

I sure has hell wouldn't do that since I like to keep my life private, but I can't say I feel bad for her.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

im sorry but if you havent been cheated on, you have no ****ing clue the **** you would do. **** would of hit the fan if it were me. i praise him for not getting violent


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, it's wasn't "fair" of him to post those pics, but it wasn't fair of her to cheat on him, was it? Reminds me of that saying, _"All is fair in love and war."_


----------



## stillalive6 (Jun 30, 2014)

Has anyone read all those supporting comments this guy received? It's great that he has that sort of support from friends. The internet can often be a brick wall, with people unable to see beyond themselves and their own personal opinions, to actually empathize and help someone address their pain.

It's nice to see some people actually care more about a person than standing on their own soap box.


----------

